# Looking For Weight Information On 2005 Outback 25rs-s



## adams49 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

We're looking into buying an 2005 Outback 25RSS; but I can't seem to find the dry weight on the model. Does anyone have the same or know where I could find that information? The Keystone website has all information except that... Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have an '09 250RS which I believe may be simalar - our dry weight is around 5800lbs.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a 2006 25 RS-S and the brochure shows Dry 4695 and GVWR 6000 lbs.
The 2003 25 RS-S was listed as 4655 lbs dry, GVWR 6000 lbs.

Hope this helps,

Dave


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The dry weight of your 25RS-S is approximately 5275#. That is actually the "shipping weight" spec from a 2006 model, from Keystone's website. They list the 2005 models, but for some reason, they don't display the dry weight for that year.









But take into consideration that the dry weight listed by Keystone does not include your battery(ies), the awning, the propane bottles, nor any other dealer installed options. (It also lists your carrying capacity for the trailer as 1725#, in 2006, but the 2005 is listed as 1345# carrying capacity.) It also lists the tongue weight for a 2005 as 440#, but the 2006 is listed as 385#. So I would say that dry weight of your 2005 model is about 10-15% more than the 2006 - if that makes sense to you.)

Hope this was more help than confusion?

Mike


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I would err on the side of caution and go with the higher figures. Are you trying to determine if your vehicle will be sufficient to pull the 25rss? If so, post your tow vehicle specs (year/make/model/engine/gearing) and I'm sure plenty of folks on here would be happy to give you further input.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a picture of the spec sheet from our 03 25rss. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11373 . I hope that this helps. James


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Adams said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're looking into buying an 2005 Outback 25RSS; but I can't seem to find the dry weight on the model. Does anyone have the same or know where I could find that information? The Keystone website has all information except that... Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Remember the dry weight is not what you will typically pull. I believe our '04 RSS is just over 6000 loaded. We pull it easily with a 2500 Chevy. I am pretty sure it will pull with a 1/2 ton but you will need some HP's for the pull.


----------



## adams49 (Feb 24, 2009)

So shipping weight is not the same as dry weight... Interesting and thanks for the heads up!

I'm pretty sure our vehicle can tow it; but I'd like to hear what you guys have to say. We're looking to tow with:

2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee CRD 3.0L (Diesel) As per owners manual, max GTW: 7200lbs Max Tongue: 720lbs

Any feedback appreciated.

Marilyne


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Adams said:


> So shipping weight is not the same as dry weight... Interesting and thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I'm pretty sure our vehicle can tow it; but I'd like to hear what you guys have to say. We're looking to tow with:
> 
> ...


The diesel is small, but will pull that load, if the transmission is up to the task (I'm not sure about Jeeps). But the thing that would concern me is the Jeep suspension's ability to safely control that weight and length of trailer. The Jeep has a short wheelbase, and longer is better in this application. And your tires are probably passenger car tires, unless you've upgraded them to HD truck tires (mine are inflated to 80 psi to carry the load).

And you need to consider, too, the GVWR for the Jeep. That number refers to the total weight that the Jeep can safely carry - which includes the vehicle weight, the contents of the vehicle (passengers, gear, etc.), and the tongue weight of the trailer. You might be surprised at how little room you have to spare. (Most folks overload light SUVs and mini-vans, not giving any thought to GVWR).

Here's a link to RV Towing Tips . Download and print this out and keep it handy. It is chock full of information that most RV dealerships are ignorant of. This will help you sort out the numbers and help you decide if your vehicle can safely tow the trailer you are looking at - or whether the vehicle you're considering is capable of towing your trailer - whichever situation fits.

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## adams49 (Feb 24, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> So shipping weight is not the same as dry weight... Interesting and thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I'm pretty sure our vehicle can tow it; but I'd like to hear what you guys have to say. We're looking to tow with:
> 
> ...


The diesel is small, but will pull that load, if the transmission is up to the task (I'm not sure about Jeeps). But the thing that would concern me is the Jeep suspension's ability to safely control that weight and length of trailer. The Jeep has a short wheelbase, and longer is better in this application. And your tires are probably passenger car tires, unless you've upgraded them to HD truck tires (mine are inflated to 80 psi to carry the load).

And you need to consider, too, the GVWR for the Jeep. That number refers to the total weight that the Jeep can safely carry - which includes the vehicle weight, the contents of the vehicle (passengers, gear, etc.), and the tongue weight of the trailer. You might be surprised at how little room you have to spare. (Most folks overload light SUVs and mini-vans, not giving any thought to GVWR).

Here's a link to RV Towing Tips . Download and print this out and keep it handy. It is chock full of information that most RV dealerships are ignorant of. This will help you sort out the numbers and help you decide if your vehicle can safely tow the trailer you are looking at - or whether the vehicle you're considering is capable of towing your trailer - whichever situation fits.

Hope this helps!

Mike
[/quote]

Went and checked the GVWR, its 6150lbs and GCWR is 12,200lbs. At this point in the game, I'm not quite sure what it all means.

Also, thank you for the link. I will definitely read with attention as I to avoid making any mistakes when purchasing our first trailer. Personally I do not trust sales people as they will do anything to get you to sign the doted line. I appreciate any tips you may have to share.

Reviews on the Grand Cherokee for towing have been very good; it handles well and doesn't work too hard to pull the load. From your point of view; the Grand Cherokee would be considered short wheel base for pulling purposes?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

First off how long is the wheelbase of your jeep? What is the rear gear ratio of your jeep. I used to tow our 03 25rss with a two door tahoe 6.5l diesel with a 112" wheelbase and after two trips upgraded the TV. Shipping weight is the weight that the TT left the manufacturer. Dry weight is the weight with the dealer add on's like battery, full lp tanks, awning. Another member who towed a 25rss with a short wheelbase ( land rover) is Airboss who also upgraded his TV. James


----------



## adams49 (Feb 24, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> First off how long is the wheelbase of your jeep? What is the rear gear ratio of your jeep. I used to tow our 03 25rss with a two door tahoe 6.5l diesel with a 112" wheelbase and after two trips upgraded the TV. Shipping weight is the weight that the TT left the manufacturer. Dry weight is the weight with the dealer add on's like battery, full lp tanks, awning. Another member who towed a 25rss with a short wheelbase ( land rover) is Airboss who also upgraded his TV. James


The wheelbase for 2007 Grand Cherokee is 110'' and here's info on gears..

Transmission:W5J400 five-speed automatic with manual controls
n Gear ratios 1st: 3.59 
2nd: 2.19 
3rd: 1.41 
4th: 1.00 
5th: 0.83 
Reverse: 3.16 
Final drive ratio: 3.73

(That is COMPLETE chinese to me hahaha) I hope that's what you needed.... Also I'm pasting this information in case it helps.

<<The Quadra-Drive II system is standard with 4WD diesel models and can send power to all four wheels at any speed. A simple grab of the 4WD Low lever next to the shifter provides quick and easy access to the 2.72:1 Low range gearing, which works perfectly with the low-rpm torque of the 3.0L CRD engine.>>

If you haven't already noticed; I'm very new at all this. Please be patient


----------

